# Snake ID?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

i just found this in my flat lol, i also found my hamster is dead.

can anyone tell my what species it is?
i live in the UK in case that helps, i dont think its native lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looks like a mutant color corn snake to me.....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah i was thinking corn snake too, that makes life easy


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice find. that looks like the domestic "candy cane" color variety.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

free snake









Are you gonna keep it? If not someone in your building probably lost it in the last month, and you could possibly find out who. Or you can probably turn it into a pet store for a little in store credit. Last resort find it a new home. Just dont let it go.

it looks alot like mettles corn, who has been being a little trouble maker lately. hehehe

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=157113
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=162111


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a couple more pice


















the tempary tank








*note the use of my aquarium hood as a heatmat lol

and the dead baby mice i have bought to feed it with


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> free snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the links, and yeah at the moment i plan to keep it







my first snake, and the first of my pets that came to find me and not the other way round lol


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Ya thats an albino corn snake.......nice score


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Innes said:


> free snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the links, and yeah at the moment i plan to keep it







my first snake, and the first of my pets that came to find me and not the other way round lol
[/quote]

Sweet. Should be a good starter snake. Just be careful, people get addicted and end up with a house full of snakes sometimes. Also, as you see from the links, they can be little escape artists, so make sure he cant get away from ya.

Good luck with your new buddy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok how big does it get? and how much will it hurt when it bites me?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

not possitive on the exacts, so I'll say not big, and not much.

If he strikes at ya, it'll probably make you jump from how fast they can move when mad and biting, then you'll realize that it doesn't even hurt. Small non-venomus snakes are nothing to worry about. And corns stay pretty small.

I'm not a snake guy, but I'm sure mettle and some others will be along with better info for ya.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool find... Definitely an escape from someone else's place. But it's a free snake, so hey, why not keep it? If you want to be nice though you could post a few notices around your building. That is - if it's not against the rules to have reptiles as pets there. If so, hush hush, right?

In terms of it biting. At tht size it'll do more damage to itself than it will to you if it bites you. I doubt it would even break the skin. At full size it'll hurt. But it's going to be more startling than actually painful... And it's rare that corns are bitey. Sometimes when small. But with some handling and attention it'll tame right down. (Some people hate the word 'tame' when it comes to reptiles but I use it for its ease.)

For size... Some will say a 20 gallon long will be good for life. I disagree. I have mine in a 15 gallon right now (24x12x12) but ultimately his final home, for life, will be a 40 gallon breeder (36x18x15). I would recommend at least a 33 gallon tank (36x12x16) for life. Enough room to move around - but still a bit smaller if you can't afford the space.

I can answer more questions if there are any or any that I've missed. I'm just in the process of getting ready to go out for the night... so a bit rushed. But still wanted to reply.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on finding a nice little corn snake! (I think it looks like a Hypo Cornsnake and  here too). Here's a caresheet on corn snakes  and another caresheet 2 that will hopefully help to answer some of your questions.

I do realize that this is just a temporary home and I have a couple of suggestions, although it might be a source of heat for the snake right now there could be vibrations that come from the filter or powerhead (if there is one) that might transfer up to the snakes present home (I don't think it will harm the snake but ...) , also if you have a clean, small cardboard box you can place it in so that your new pet will have a dark and secluded place to hideout in. Best of luck with your new pet! (and yes be warned, they are addictive!)

edit = fixed links


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok well i was concerned that the heat may become too much for the snake on the hood as it is not set by anything so i have moved it for the moment and am thinking of a solution lol

it ate 2 pinkies this evening so im happy about that.

i think snakes are allowed in this building, but its not the nicest of areas and i have already asked everyone that i like from the buliding, everyone else i doubt could care for a snake and if it was theres it was probably being kept in a shoe box or something.

i have currently got an empty 2'6"x12" fiahtank as it has a crack in the bottom pain of glass, i was going to fix the bottom but now i think this may become a snake tank lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds like a good home.

Just make sure you get a good lid that the snake can't get out of...and... don't use any tape to cover holes. Just get a new lid. LOL.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you didn't have to post the dead mouse. That is why I don't have a snake I can't feed it the mice. It is a cornsnake or a milksnake I think


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

way to bring up a topic that is 3 months old









also they already figured out what kind it was


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

updates man where are you in the uk.


----------

